# more options in power menu in cm9?



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

can i add more options in the power menu of cm9? like restart, restart to webos, recovery,etc.. like on cm7? i am missing it


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

They will be coming. CM9 is missing many features still. That is why there are no official nightlies yet. You are also missing CyanogenMod settings entirely among other things. Expect many improvements in the next weeks/months.


----------



## darkintragedy (Oct 14, 2011)

As a temporary work around, I use the Switchpro Widget to add a "restart" button to one of my home screens. Not exactly the same, but saves you have to press an extra button to turn the TP back on. lol


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

or use ROM Manager to reboot


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> They will be coming. CM9 is missing many features still. That is why there are no official nightlies yet. You are also missing CyanogenMod settings entirely among other things. Expect many improvements in the next weeks/months.


ah ok thx.. thought they removed it in ICS... good to know it will be coming.. i also want wifi/BT tethering







hope that will be implemented too


----------

